# laser eye surgery



## pegasush (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm 50 (ok, a bit more than that), and nearsighted. 45 years of wearing glasses, and I'm interested in getting my eyes fixed. My nose is not long enough to slide my current glasses down for fine print anymore.

Problem is, once they are corrected for normal vision, I likely won't see too well close up - I don't know if I'll be able to read a tape. I can get safety glasses with bifocal/correction in the bottom, so it might be ok, or it might not. 

Anybody got some experience on site? Reading glasses for reading - no big deal. On site? I just don't know.


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

I had LASIK done about ten years ago. Yes it does take some adjustment to go from wearing glasses for distance vision to wearing readers for close up work.

It's been nice now that safety and sunglasses are available everywhere in the bifocal style with reader lenses in the bottom and clear ones in the top.

Biggest benefit is not having to buy expensive prescription eye wear, especially the sunglasses. You can buy sunglasses and readers off the shelf for a lot less. I don't feel so bad when I lose a pair or have to stop and buy a set because I left them in the other truck.

It does have some drawbacks, but for me the benefits far outweigh the minor inconveniences of needing glasses for close up work. I keep my readers handy with a granny chain around my neck when I don't have them on my nose.

My wife and I had it done at the same time. She has saved a lot of money on contacts and solution over the last ten years.


----------



## pegasush (Jan 7, 2008)

So looking up at tape or at markings isn't a big deal?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I had mine done about 6-8 years ago and did not have problems with close up until a couple of years ago. I have known people to get one eye done for reading and you mind adjust to it quite well.


----------



## molyn (Oct 30, 2012)

*Blended laser eye surgery*



pegasush said:


> I'm 50 (ok, a bit more than that), and nearsighted. 45 years of wearing glasses, and I'm interested in getting my eyes fixed. My nose is not long enough to slide my current glasses down for fine print anymore.
> 
> Problem is, once they are corrected for normal vision, I likely won't see too well close up - I don't know if I'll be able to read a tape. I can get safety glasses with bifocal/correction in the bottom, so it might be ok, or it might not.
> 
> Anybody got some experience on site? Reading glasses for reading - no big deal. On site? I just don't know.


Hi. I had Blended Laser Eye Surgery at the age of about 48. If your eyes are suitable, this is worth considering. One eye sees close up, the other sees distance. Your brain learns to deal with it. I do not have 20/20 vision, but I do not have to wear glasses of any kind. I can see well enough to do most things. Threading a needle without much light is difficult, for example, as is driving at dusk (but it always was for me!) I am told my near vision will deteriorate gradually as I get older and I will eventually need reading glasses but I should still be able to see bigger text OK without them. Check out myeyebook.co.uk. Good luck if you decide to go ahead. Being without glasses is a very liberating experience!


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I had the Lasek style which does not generate a flap. I had like -5 in both eyes before. I can read tape just fine just nothing closer than 6 inches. Its definitely made life better. I can now use safety glasses all day long. Don't cheap out. There is a difference. I have a friend who went to one of those "go back to work the next t day" and he needs glasses just to look at the computer screen


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

My wife had it done about 10 years ago, I wanna take her back and reverse the procedure, because she is seeing to far and to good now...she don't miss anything. :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

greg24k said:


> My wife had it done about 10 years ago, I wanna take her back and reverse the procedure, because she is seeing to far and to good now...she don't miss anything. :laughing:



About the same with my wife....

and I AGREE....:laughing::laughing::whistling


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I looked into it a while back and decided it's not a good idea. I don't have any problem wearing contacts so there's no need to take the risk with surgery. If something goes wrong, you can't change it back, and you can never wear contacts again. If your eyes fade after surgery, you'll have to go back to wearing glasses. 

If you do decide you want it done, find a good optometrist so they can tell you if you're qualified for it. Don't go to the Lasik clinic, I went to the Lasik place first and they told me "Yeah get it done, it's only $4,000". Then I saw an optometrist and the gal told me I had better wait, since my eyes were slowly changing I should wait at least two years. She said "Don't rush Lasik". 

Apparently, people at the Lasik clinic have a total disregard for your health. Part of the reason I don't think I'll ever get it done, and putting in contacts doesn't bother me.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I had mine done about 5 years ago. I went to my optometrist and they referred me to a an eye surgery center. I am very happy I did it. My friend and brother have also now gotten lasik


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

My father' is an ophthalmologist, semi-retired. He's always been "old school" about folks getting this sort of surgery and says it's not good to take unnecessary risks. Years after hearing that curmudgeonly opinion, I ran into a school buddy who had become an ophthalmologist. He, too, was of the same mind. He basically explained that success rates tend to minimize the real risk of adversity because a measured "success' may not be equivalent to a patient without complications (dry eye, starry vision at night, etc.) I'm not trying to be a downer, but you get the idea. 

-----

On a separate note, a kind reminder to WEAR YOUR EYE PROTECTION!! My dad was always taking calls and/or visits at the home office by contractors with eye injuries. I saw some ugly stuff as a kid.


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

I had it done about 15 years ago. Loved it. So much better without worrying about glasses or contacts.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

It actually is a bit surprising that eye surgeons sometimes council prospective patients against eye surgery. That has been my case.

I'm legally blind in one eye and had cateracts. They did not want to operate until I couldn't see any longer with my good eye. Complications are very small, but it is your sight and once it's gone, it doesn't usually come back.

I had the surgery and it made a world of difference for me. They put a new lense in my eye that only allows me to see for distance without glasses. It kinda sucks when I have a hard time putting toothpaste on my brush in the shower. Other then that it's mostly good. I can read a tape and cut on a line fine with my glasses.

By the way, I did have a complication where at some point in the future, my new lense will cloud up and actually be worse then the cateracts. The procedure to fix it is fairly easy using lasers. Once again though, my doctor stressed not to fix it until it becomes a problem.

Life without sight is no fun, I've almost been there. Don't take risks with your eyes.


----------



## Buildtech (Dec 18, 2012)

I had laser corrective eye surgery about 6 years ago. Everything went great! I really like being able to see anytime! Close up was a bit of a problem so I went back for CK surgery about 6 months later. Not as easy and really didn't last. 

Now I own about 6 pairs of cheaters, about half of them the safety bifocal kind. I see great close up and even have a stronger pair for fine detail work. The side benefit of this is I always have my safety glasses on, couldn't say that before the surgery. 

Do your research, check out the doc, ask lots of questions. My surgery included a guarantee that as long as I had my eyes checked by the doc doing the surgery once a year if my vision needs correction in the future it will be done for free.


----------

